# Protection plage



## Pboire (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive absolument pas à trouver, ni même à commander sur le net aux states, la housse qui permet de rendre quasiment étanche l'ipad. En tous cas, qui permet de lire dans le bain.
L'avez vous vue à Paris ?
Cordialement.
Patrice


----------

